# Game #55: Lakers @ Knicks



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (28-26, 3rd Pacific) 

@









New York Knicks (23-33, 5th Atlantic) 

Monday, Feb. 28, 4:30pm
at Knicks
TV: KCAL, NBATVHighDef
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Kobe Bryant notched 31 points, eight rebounds and eight assists in the 108-102 loss against Toronto.

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  


Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ATKINS, CHUCKY" TITLE="ATKINS, CHUCKY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/ATKINS, CHUCKY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BRYANT, KOBE" TITLE="BRYANT, KOBE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/BRYANT, KOBE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BUTLER, CARON" TITLE="BUTLER, CARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/BUTLER, CARON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ODOM, LAMAR" TITLE="ODOM, LAMAR" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/ODOM, LAMAR.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MIHM, CHRIS" TITLE="MIHM, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/MIHM, CHRIS.jpg">
PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="COOK, BRIAN" TITLE="COOK, BRIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/COOK, BRIAN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GRANT, BRIAN" TITLE="GRANT, BRIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/GRANT, BRIAN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, JUMAINE" TITLE="JONES, JUMAINE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/JONES, JUMAINE.jpg">
Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones

Head Coach:








Frank Hamblen

New York Knicks

*Probable Starting Lineup*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MARBURY, STEPHON" TITLE="MARBURY, STEPHON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/MARBURY, STEPHON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CRAWFORD, JAMAL" TITLE="CRAWFORD, JAMAL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/CRAWFORD, JAMAL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, TIM" TITLE="THOMAS, TIM" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/THOMAS, TIM.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, KURT" TITLE="THOMAS, KURT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/THOMAS, KURT.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SWEETNEY, MICHAEL" TITLE="SWEETNEY, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/SWEETNEY, MICHAEL.jpg">
PG: Stephon Marbury
SG: Jamal Crawford
F: Tim Thomas
F: Kurt Thomas
F: Michael Sweetney

*Key Reserves:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, JEROME" TITLE="WILLIAMS, JEROME" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/WILLIAMS, JEROME.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HARDAWAY, ANFERNEE" TITLE="HARDAWAY, ANFERNEE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/HARDAWAY, ANFERNEE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="TAYLOR, MAURICE" TITLE="TAYLOR, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/rockets/TAYLOR, MAURICE.jpg">
Jerome Williams
Anfernee Hardaway
Maurice Taylor

Head Coach:








Herb Williams

Last Meeting
Score: N/A
Summary: 

*Injury Report:*
New York Knicks - 
G Allan Houston (knee)

Lakers - 
G Tony Bobbitt (ankle) 
C Vlade Divac (back) 
F Devean George (ankle)

Knicks Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Man, if the Lakers can't beat the Knicks every one of them should just hand in their uniforms and retire on the spot.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Marbury ready to take on Kobe's Lakers

According to Stephon Marbury, the self-proclaimed "best point guard in the NBA," the Knicks will face "the best player in the NBA" tonight when Kobe Bryant brings his Lakers -- and we do mean his Lakers -- into Madison Square Garden.

In discussing why the Lakers have lost their mystique (hint: the trade of Shaquille O'Neal might have had something to do with it), Marbury yesterday gave Bryant the ultimate compliment.

But, he said of the Lakers' past success, "It was more Shaq than anybody, but I'm not taking nothing away from Kobe."

"They don't have the big fella in the middle anymore, you know, but they're not a bad team," said Knicks coach Herb Williams, whose team has won four straight at home and three of four overall.

Bryant is averaging 27.6 points in 40 games this season (he missed 14 with a sprained ankle), up from his 2003-04 average of 24.0. He is carrying the load of trying to carry the undermanned Lakers to the playoffs, something that has earned him the respect of Marbury.

"Kobe, in my opinion, is the best player in the NBA," he said. "But whenever you play against a guy like that you have to double him, you have to get the ball out of his hands, you have to make him do the things he doesn't want to do."

"Kobe has a fire in his eyes like he wants to be the best," said Jamal Crawford. "You can really see it.

[More in URL]


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

The guy to watch is Kurt Thomas. He's been playing like a madman as of late. If Mihm and Odom don't contest his jumpers, he'll burn them. The guy can flat out shoot and board. Two matchups that I'd love to see are Sweetney on Odom and Crawford on Kobe. Odom needs to attack the basket relentlessly because there's no way in hell Sweetney can handle his quickness. He needs to work his *** all game long. Kobe really needs to expose Crawford on defense. If he shoots jumpers all game long, he's an idiot. Crawford either can't or won't defend anyone off the dribble so Kobe needs to attack the basket all game long. He also needs to take him into the post and utilize his strength advantage against him. We can win this game but "can" and "will" are two totally different things when it comes to this team.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey, if they lose, it just makes it that much more likely they'll get a better draft pick in the lottery. Uh, yeah. :redface:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Should be a good game. We have been playing a little bit better as of late. three double digit home wins in a row. 2-0 since our trade. Knicks seem re-energized after the all-star break and after the trades.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We gotta get someone not named Kobe going because Kobe will play well. Odom and Butler have got to get going. Atkins and Kobe have been it lately. Hopefully Mihm wakes up and has a decent game. 

I agree with Pinball, Thomas is key we gotta contain him on the pick and pop play. Mihm should be able with his length to score inside against Thomas.

A back to back is scary to think about for this team they always seemt o come out lazy and tired but I think we respond for a win. 

Of course Marbury is gonna be a problem with Atkins there. But I think we handle him 

We'll win a close game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

QUOTE=jazzy1]We'll win a close game.[/QUOTE]

Jazzy1 said it all. :gopray: [


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe in MSG :yes: 

I think we win by double digits.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Is this game on tape delay?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Is this game on tape delay?


Yep, KCAL went back to tape delays after a buttload of complaints. Also, I guess my League Pass is out. I guess DirecTV found out about my "free" League Pass. :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sweetney > Mihm :rofl:


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

A fat guy with limited moves is dominating Mihm at will. Pitiful.

One question, is Odom the laker that gets his shot block the most, LOL.

Ariza OWNS!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sweetney abusing Mihm and it's funny.. :laugh:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

sweetney and tim thomas are destroying us, omg


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Why do the knicks make a run on us commin outta the half...Why basketball gods why? :no:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

tim thomas is 8 for 11, facking tim thomas


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

This is pretty much over unless Kobe scores 50 in the 4th quarter.

Butler can't guard Thomas neither can Odom.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO this is worse than yesterdays game.. Down 15 goin to the 4th.. Surprised Cook and Med havent played yet .. Errr


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

how come Tim tomas has 30 pts on us in the 3rd? why do we suck on the road? 

WE have to wine easy games like this. We cant count on minny and denver to keep loosing. If this stays up can you guys say lotto? :nonono:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Knicks have been playing solid ball over the last week or so...but there's no way LA should be losing this bad to them. And wats up with Kobe's passiveness lately?? Only 11 shots with 8 mins. left in this game. This is just not his style. Now he's gonna jack up with his team down big and his FG% will end up looking even worse. Kobe needs to go back to "I will score 40 tonight" mode. He's at his best while playing like that anyway. Enough with this 'team ball' crap. It ain't working.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Locke said:


> Man, if the Lakers can't beat the Knicks every one of them should just hand in their uniforms and retire on the spot.


GAME OVA....


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> Why do the knicks make a run on us commin outta the half...Why basketball gods why? :no:


Dude, Lakerman now u know why me and damian give the ******* lakers a hard ******* time about this season....

anyone who thinks there going to make the playoffs is terrible


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe for 3 GOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

KOBE 3 
HOLY
****

What a comeback 

Tied with 4.4 left..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Overfreakintime. Unbelievable.. 

Three's by Chucky, Lamar, Caron, and Kobe with :50 seconds left.

What a comeback!!

Win this in OT :gopray:


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Marbury choking what a surprise!

Kobe nice!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers=lucky :yes:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Marbury= Not Clutch :yes:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

kcal 9 is the worst channel ever, well... maybe not as bad as lifetime


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

WOW. Too bad stupid stations dont broadcast the game here in San diego. WOW.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Not luck, Knicks are just really horrible.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

what the hell is going on in the game? Yahoo showed a 110-107 final score, then changed and now have changed it again. They still dont show an OT.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

kobe is great and everything, but right there with 3 minutes left odom set a pick for him and kobe could have bounced pass it to him for a easy layup and instead he drives to the rim into 3 knicks and forces up a bad shot. i dont understand him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lakers up 115-111 2:25 left Time Out NYN


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

DaBruins said:


> what the hell is going on in the game? Yahoo showed a 110-107 final score, then changed and now have changed it again. They still dont show an OT.



115-111 LAL in OT


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

3 min in OT that is. Kobe hit the 3 to tie it, but grant odom and butler are the MVPs right now. grants defense saved this game


----------



## Spetznaz24 (Feb 11, 2005)

not really a laker fran but wow what an amazing game, never seen anything like that before. Kobe is awesome, Knicks are foolish not to foul on last play.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

marbury misssed 3 grant rebound.. 1:20 left.. atkinds missed 3 thomas miss


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

atkins bad passed good foul by odom, preventing layup


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Freaking Odom


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

great D by grant forcing 2 misses, but kurt tips it in. Kobe turnover Knicks ball 27 seconds left tied 115?

what did odom do


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe with a damn careless TO there.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Kobe with the TO.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> great D by grant forcing 2 misses, but kurt tips it in. Kobe turnover Knicks ball 27 seconds left tied 115?
> 
> what did odom do


 the goaltend


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

oh odom didnt box out kurt


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dumb foul chucky


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ooh big defensive slip up from Atkins.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Why the hell did they just foul?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

what a tight game


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

freaking atkins


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Lakers should go for the tie, don't force another 3.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Marbury's going to make his 2nd shot, lakers have to make a shot, hopefully they have kobe or butler attack the basket...
they let nyk come back


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****, lakers down by 2 12 seconds left


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Kobe passing it up. Lakers lose again hahahahh!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Walton GRRRRRR.. But Kobe's Bad TO cost em!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

awful.. kobe makes this game so much more difficult. lakers could have put it away playing like a team in OT


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fantastic....


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Thats 2 games now where we blew it in the closing moments...


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

this **** makes me want to start beating **** up with a bat


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow that sucks. Nice comeback but couldn't pull it out in the end.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Walton needed to ****ing shoot. he was wide ****ing open. kobe ****in penetrates and dishes and walton doesnt have the balls to take the last shot. his *** should get cut. kobes damn t/o cost them to. we just ****ing lost to the ****ing raptors and the go damn knicks. **** **** **** **** **** how do we ****in piss that ****ing game away. GOD DAMNIT


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Walton GRRRRRR.. But Kobe's Bad TO cost em!!




Chucky Atkins wide open 3, long rebound leads to Crawford/Marbury layup.

Chucky Atkins wide open 3, bubbles pass, tries to penetrate, makes a bad pass which is stolen again by Crawford.

There, GAME OVER!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> awful.. kobe makes this game so much more difficult. lakers could have put it away playing like a team in OT


What are you talking about. 

Playing like a team. He did and they were. 

He sets Walton up and he passes it back to Kobe under the basket when he could have shot the damn ball. 

They just lost because Atkins is a terrible defender and fouls Marbury.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

great game. That had to sting after an amazing comeback.


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

Funniest moment of the game was when Slava got his 3rd foul called on him. That move he made was his best in a while.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Why the hell was Walton in anyway. What was Frank thinking putting a non shooter in the game it should have been Jumaine Jones. Not a total novice like Walton. I really don't think Kobe was expecting a pass back from Walton. 

Just terrible execution at the end. Kobe fumbles the 1st play and turns it over. He was tired most of the night he didn't have his normal spring. 

But damn Atkins terrible d and the lack of rebounding which gives Thomas the tip in are examples of all of the Lakers damn weaknesses. 

And they decide to stand pat and expect to make the playoffs. 

Mitch must know something no one else knows. 

Frank Hamblen is not Head Coach material. He's messing up the subs mid game something awful. 

We need Cook put back in the mix his shooting stretches out defenses and allows Kobe and Odom driving lanes, Walton and others are gumming things up in the paint.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> We need Cook put back in the mix his shooting stretches out defenses and allows Kobe and Odom driving lanes, Walton and others are gumming things up in the paint.


I honestly think he's gonna be getting a lot of DNP-CD's if tonight was any indication. Oh well. At least there's one night I dont have to hear the Cook bashing.. 

Just a poor execution on a winnable game.


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!! (Jun 25, 2004)

Blink4 said:


> Walton needed to ****ing shoot. he was wide ****ing open. kobe ****in penetrates and dishes and walton doesnt have the balls to take the last shot. his *** should get cut. kobes damn t/o cost them to. we just ****ing lost to the ****ing raptors and the go damn knicks. **** **** **** **** **** how do we ****in piss that ****ing game away. GOD DAMNIT


Take a chill pill foo... raps are a much better team than the lakers. Knicks and Lakers are almost at the same level, but after today, I'll give new york the edge.

//Start Analysis

Hoffa < Mihm
Bosh > Odom
Rose > Butler
Mope < Kobe
Alston > Chucky

Lakers bench should be sent to the NBDL. Raps bench could whoop them 99/100 times.

Donyell >> Laker bench.
// End Analysis


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Jordan VS WHO!! said:


> Take a chill pill foo... raps are a much better team than the lakers. Knicks and Lakers are almost at the same level, but after today, I'll give new york the edge.
> 
> //Start Analysis
> 
> ...



LOL, put the Knicks and Raps in the West and I guarantee you they wouldnt have a record above .500 like the Lakers. A big stretch of those games was when Kobe is out.

The Raps or Knicks are not better than the Lakers. 1 game doesnt mean anything. Put any of them in a 7 game series against the Lakers and the Lakers will win in 5 or 6.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Blink4 said:


> Walton needed to ****ing shoot. he was wide ****ing open. kobe ****in penetrates and dishes and walton doesnt have the balls to take the last shot. his *** should get cut. kobes damn t/o cost them to. we just ****ing lost to the ****ing raptors and the go damn knicks. **** **** **** **** **** how do we ****in piss that ****ing game away. GOD DAMNIT


This is definitely a lot of expletives. :laugh:


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!! (Jun 25, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> LOL, put the Knicks and Raps in the West and I guarantee you they wouldnt have a record above .500 like the Lakers. A big stretch of those games was when Kobe is out.
> 
> The Raps or Knicks are not better than the Lakers. 1 game doesnt mean anything. Put any of them in a 7 game series against the Lakers and the Lakers will win in 5 or 6.



:laugh: :laugh: That some good **** u're smoking. 
Raps would BEAT the lakers in a 7 game series. Laker bench blows, and Raps just need to help Mo on Kobe's defense. Lakers can't gaurd:
-Bosh in the paint
-Rose posting up
-Donyell in the corners

It's gonna be close, but I'd take the Raps 4-3.

Laker's are .500 bcoz they had an easy schedule. They won't make the playoffs or finish at .500. Raps are .500 since VC's trade as well.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow Do The Lakers ******* Suck


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jordan VS WHO!! said:


> :laugh: :laugh: That some good **** u're smoking.
> Raps would BEAT the lakers in a 7 game series. Laker bench blows, and Raps just need to help Mo on Kobe's defense. Lakers can't gaurd:
> -Bosh in the paint
> -Rose posting up
> ...


The Raptors suck worse. Posting is not your strength.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> I honestly think he's gonna be getting a lot of DNP-CD's if tonight was any indication. Oh well. At least there's one night I dont have to hear the Cook bashing..
> 
> Just a poor execution on a winnable game.


This damn Walton fascination is killing me. He's playing terrible. He's not making shots and turning over the ball. I think looking back with this roster Rudy T had it right. Iso and penetrate and kick. The team in the triangle without the suffucient pieces is just dragging the defense closer to the paint. 

We might as well embrace the inevitable. We are best spreading the court shooting 20+ 3's a game and having Kobe and Odom diving to the hoop. 

Cook needs to be in the mix because he gives us a shot as a big shooitng 3's which would make our best 2 players to operate better. Pulling centers away from the basket.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i can't believe we are arguing with raptor, knick, clipper, hawks, bobcats, and warrior fans. I guess we do suck. 

Man, these are the dark ages,


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!! (Jun 25, 2004)

EHL said:


> The Raptors suck worse. Posting is not your strength.


Yeah, and you really are a waste of oxygen with 5000+ posts. Do us a favour and bury your head down the ****ter; flush, time and again... until all the **** from ur brain gets removed.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jordan VS WHO!! said:


> Yeah, and you really are a waste of oxygen with 5000+ posts. Do us a favour and bury your head down the ****ter; flush, time and again... until all the **** from ur brain gets removed.


Calm down, you'll live longer after graduation kid.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Calmn down everyone. I wont tolerate this baiting. 

OT: I got Diana Taurasi's autograph today in the mail


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!! (Jun 25, 2004)

EHL said:


> Calm down, you'll live longer after graduation kid.


That makes so much sense coming from a 28 yr old, silly azz, message posting, stink ***.. ugly ole' fool.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I guess we're going to be finding out who the real Lakers fans are. By that I mean the ones who dissapear. It is perfectly normal to be pissed when your favorite team struggles. I guess I'll just keep hoping that we improve.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Calmn down everyone. I wont tolerate this baiting.
> 
> OT: I got Diana Taurasi's autograph today in the mail



nice


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jordan VS WHO!! said:


> That makes so much sense coming from a 28 yr old, silly azz, message posting, stink ***.. ugly ole' fool.


Stop stalking me, I don't swing that way.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

**** you Luke Walton, you worthless piece of ****!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

onelakerfan said:


> nice


Yeah it's a UCONN 2003-2004 poster signed by the team but.. Taurasi WOOHOO :clap:

Jordan - Please cut it out..
EHL - You know better :wink:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i knew we lost the game, but i still watched the game and see how they are actually playing. i know the 3 point shooting got us into the game and into OT but we should know when to stop and go back to higher % shots. wink wink >> where was mihm


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WTF are you guys babbling about Diana Taurasi for? We just threw the damn game away and wasted the best comeback of the year. That was the most heart-breaking loss of the year and it has all but eliminated us from the playoffs.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> WTF are you guys babbling about Diana Taurasi for? We just threw the damn game away and wasted the best comeback of the year. That was the most heart-breaking loss of the year and it has all but eliminated us from the playoffs.


i couldnt have said it better my self


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> WTF are you guys babbling about Diana Taurasi for? We just threw the damn game away and wasted the best comeback of the year. That was the most heart-breaking loss of the year and it has all but eliminated us from the playoffs.



damian, this is type of therapy during this hard times, Diana Taurasi  


OT: what is up with all the car chases in LA today


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> WTF are you guys babbling about Diana Taurasi for? We just threw the damn game away and wasted the best comeback of the year. That was the most heart-breaking loss of the year and it has all but eliminated us from the playoffs.


Why cant I talk about her? This team could use her :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Why cant I talk about her? This team could use her :laugh:


what this team can use is some better Defenders and rebounders


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

The good thing if any, is that we see the Laker team has heart, even though the heads of the guys aren't all screwed on right.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yahoo Recap









Kobe Bryant delivers a costly Turnover in Overtime. 

NEW YORK (AP) -- For the New York Knicks, a loss would have been beyond demoralizing. More like devastating, an excuse to mail in the final 25 games of the season.

Such a calamity nearly happened as New York blew a 10-point lead in the final 46 seconds of regulation, but the Knicks refused to give up and held the Los Angeles Lakers scoreless over the final 2:25 of overtime in a 117-115 victory Monday night.

``That was a gut check for us, but we really stepped up,'' New York's Jamal Crawford said. ``(A loss) really would have bothered all of us. To have three or four days off until our next game, it would have weighed on our minds.''

``Everybody's going to sleep a little better tonight, and the food they eat is going to taste a little better,'' Crawford said.

The victory was the third straight for the Knicks, matching their longest winning streak of the season. New York remained in last place in the Atlantic Division but pulled within five games of the first-place Boston Celtics.

Kobe Bryant forced overtime by making a 3-pointer with 4.4 seconds left in regulation, but he couldn't come up with another big play at the end. 

The Lakers had a chance for the final shot, but Bryant passed to Luke Walton on the left side of the key, and Walton tossed the ball back to Bryant rather than taking a shot. Bryant wasn't expecting the pass and fumbled it briefly -- just enough time for Kurt Thomas to recover and block Bryant's look at the basket.

Bryant tried to dribble a few steps away for a buzzer-beater, but the clock ran out. He angrily spiked the ball to the ground and shot a glance at Walton as the Knicks celebrated.

*``It was a mix-up in communication,'' Bryant said. ``I kicked it to Luke and thought he had a pretty good look. He fired it back to me and I bobbled it.

``We're going to have to take our lumps, being a young team, and we're taking them now,'' Bryant said. *

[More in URL]

NBA.com Recap









Kobe & the Lakers have lost 3 straight.

NEW YORK, Feb. 28 (Ticker) -- Tim Thomas' best game as a member of the New York Knicks almost was overshadowed by a monumental collapse.

Thomas scored a season-high 35 points and Stephon Marbury connected on a pair of free throws with 12.1 seconds left as the Knicks blew a double-digit lead late in regulation before rallying for a 117-115 overtime victory over the Los Angeles Lakers.

It was the most points Thomas has scored in his two seasons in New York and enabled the Knicks to win their third straight game - matching their season high.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Why cant I talk about her? This team could use her :laugh:


Ok, good point.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Jordan VS WHO!! said:


> Bosh > Odom


Since when is 16-8 on a bad team better than 16-10 on a team that has one of the leading scorers? Your homerism just made you blind... and I'd take Butler and his small contract over Jalen and his cancer attitude and horrible contract anyday


----------



## Red Rocket (Dec 1, 2004)

reading this stuff from some of you laker fans is pretty sad. Im a raptor fan, and ive been disgusted with the team for the last couple of years. You guys had a amazing team for so long, and now that shaq is gone, and that your sub-par, you guys dont seem to be able to handle the losses of this season.
Saying that, none of you should be saying that Jalen Rose is a cancer attititude either, thats bs, ever since Vince Carter has been gone, he's been toronto's leader, and they are over 500 since hes been moved. He's a clutch go to guy in the fourth for us, and he is doing things rite. Geeze, He just won east conf player of the week for crying out loud, dont ignore what he's been doing latly, but i dont really care to be honest, cause we won against you guys, and well, we are on a 3 game winning streak, and your on the opposite, so good luck to you,enjoy the rest of the way :laugh:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We need to ditch the tri. Learning it on the fly midway through the season is killing us. It works for Kobe but no one else knows it and we don't have the right pieces anyway. 

Although I've never been a fan of Walton, I don't blame him for the loss. I blame our horrid defense. Tim Thomas? Mike Sweetney scoring a career high? And how about that nice foul on Marbury at the end?

Here is Hamblen's reason for not playing Cook. Thought it might interest BC34.

"The thing with Brian, he's got to play defense, he's got rebound to stay on the floor," Hamblen said. 

"He's kind of a specialist at this particular point. When he's out there and his shot's going, he's going to get more time. But if the shot isn't going, he's not rebounding or playing defense, we can't play him."


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> The good thing if any, is that we see the Laker team has heart, even though the heads of the guys aren't all screwed on right.[/QUOTE
> 
> EXACTLY. we shouldve kicked new yorks butt, but at least when we got down we didnt give up. thats the one and only thing that i like about this team more than last years. in the playoffs last year it didnt seem like they cared, but after watching all the comebacks this year, u gotta admit they got heart.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Luke...... :upset:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> We need to ditch the tri. Learning it on the fly midway through the season is killing us. It works for Kobe but no one else knows it and we don't have the right pieces anyway.
> 
> Although I've never been a fan of Walton, I don't blame him for the loss. I blame our horrid defense. Tim Thomas? Mike Sweetney scoring a career high? And how about that nice foul on Marbury at the end?
> 
> ...


Again Wilt we're on the same wavelength, the Tri should get scrapped, Kobe has to point and prod guys into the right postions all the time its making the offense stagnant. Only time we play well is when we fall behind and start penetrating and kicking out for 3's. 

We should just embrace the let em fly mentality we had earlier this season. Penetrate and kick for 3's with BC, Jones, Atklins, and Butler jacking them up from outside. With the current roster its the best style to play. 

As you said we don't have the pieces to play the Tri it should be scrapped until the off season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's funny that we all called for Rudy's head for that "let it fly" mentality at the beginning of the season. Now we're saying "ditch the triangle." I say we just go ahead and enjoy the pains of this season and a lottery pick next draft!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

-D! said:


> It's funny that we all called for Rudy's head for that "let it fly" mentality at the beginning of the season. Now we're saying "ditch the triangle." I say we just go ahead and enjoy the pains of this season and a lottery pick next draft!


 :clap: True true.

And for the sake of arguement, if Phil is comming back next year.. Might as well get a head start on the triangle now. Its not like we had any shot a going anywhere this season, so this could be a great learning experiance for the team.


----------

